# Unusual trophy



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

That may be an odd title to a post on a Coyote / Varmint Hunting forum, but in my opinion that is just what this is. Young Jacob (age 13) in his second year of hunting was sitting in a Tree Stand on opening morning of the 2006 South Dakota East River Deer Season. This is Jacob's seond year of hunting and he got to witness and take quite a trophy.

Jacob didn't get a Deer this particular morning, but rather bagged his first Coyote. Jacob spotted this Coyote coming down the trail and noticed something unusual. The Coyote had a Rooster Pheasant in it's mouth.










Jacob used his .243 to take this Coyote at a distance of 15 yards. The Coyote dropped at the shot and as can be seen in the photo the Coyote still has not relaxed it's grip on the Pheasant. In talking to Jacob's Father and Mother, they are having a local taxidermist do a full body mount of the Coyote and the Pheasant just like the Coyote was prior to the shot.

To say this young hunter is proud would be an understatement. Many hunters can hunt their entire lives and not have had the opportunity to harvest such a trophy.

Thanks for reading.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is great! What an opportunity for that young man. Thanks for sharing the picture and story.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is great, he will be able to tell the story over and over for many years; Congrats to Jacob !!!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

That's what it's all about.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Great work. I myself have had a coyote respond to a call carrying a cottontail rabbit in it's mouth i guess he was a little greedy.

Again congrats on the trophy and a pat on the back to the parents for taking it to the taxidermy shop


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. This young guys mom and dad are super proud and rightfully so.

Btad T., man it's great to see you posting again. Good to hear from you. Hope all is well.

Larry


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Great to be back hopefully i can get a schedule set up now so i can keep active


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

geez larry, that is an awesome picture!! I wish i was lucky like that.
Now we know why it is so hard to call in yotes around here with distress calls. They really aren't that hungry. 
I stopped in a farmer's place that i know to discuss deer hunting etc. He gave me permission to hunt yotes on his place cuz he has one that keeps coming and stealing his cats. I think they're well fed in this area.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

verg said:


> geez larry, that is an awesome picture!! I wish i was lucky like that.
> Now we know why it is so hard to call in yotes around here with distress calls. They really aren't that hungry.
> I stopped in a farmer's place that i know to discuss deer hunting etc. He gave me permission to hunt yotes on his place cuz he has one that keeps coming and stealing his cats. I think they're well fed in this area.


Yes that young lad is having the time of his life. Check out the post in the Deer Hunting Section also. I don't think you could get that smile off of his face for anything, well except maybe a bigger buck.

Yep that would be part of the problem. Right now the other problem is all the Deer Hunters chasing them around, the wounded Deer and all the gut piles from Deer taken.

I usually say I am going to start Coyote Hunting earlier every year, but never do do it. I generally get really serious about Coyotes after our Rifle Deer Season is over in January.

I hear you were shooting your .223 over the weekend. I hear you dad shot it also. He had some interesting comments, but actually seemed impressed.

Larry


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

That is very cool, should be a cool mount


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

What an awesome experience. Sweet pic!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah larry it is kind of cheap little gun but i do like it. It is quite accurate. the trigger poundage needs to be let off by about 2 lbs i think. 
I agree with the yotes being chased around by deer hunters plus, i'm a little scared sitting out there with camo on..some deer hunters aren't real bright.


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

Now that is surely outstanding!


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome! Great hunt and pics. Who says you can't put something on the table while hunting predators. :lol: 
Shane


----------

